# Aem ems ????



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

*VR6 AEM EMS and other EMS info sharing thread*

Is anyone running an AEM EMS for their 24V VR6? I am getting all the parts together to do a VR6T swap into a B5 S4 and I will be looking to run aftermarket EMS. AEM is falling on the shortlist. Does anyone here run this that is willing to give me some info and get started in the right direction?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

MOST of the guys run a c2 turbo setup, and even if it isnt c2, they run the c2 software. 
i havent seen anyone in here running an aem setup. 

have you tried the SEM forum?


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

koko5869 said:


> MOST of the guys run a c2 turbo setup, and even if it isnt c2, they run the c2 software.
> i havent seen anyone in here running an aem setup.
> 
> have you tried the SEM forum?


The AEM forum? Yes, I have looked but there is no info there. I was hoping someone had some here.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont think ive seen a 24v on AEM around here. ive seen one DTA, a megasquirt, and im in the process of installing VEMS with a harness adaptor from kevin black ( http://lugtronic.com/ ). for info on 24v and megasquirt id contact paul (need_a_VR6), he seems to have it all worked out pretty well


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm, I know a guy locally that is installing a VEMS box with his 20VT. I was looking at the vems.us web page the other day. Looks nice, but not enough info for an informed decision. I know VR6-GT42RS is using an AEM box, but he is a little hard to get a hold of.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

contact Kevin at lugtronic, he can answer all of your questions about that ecu


----------



## Lonewolf1983 (Jun 6, 2010)

i'd stick with a retuned factory ECU.
Less issues with maintaining factory niceties like cruise control, traction control etc


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

they are both over rated


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

You know the ECU is $450 cheaper if you buy straight for VEMS.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lonewolf1983 said:


> i'd stick with a retuned factory ECU.
> Less issues with maintaining factory niceties like cruise control, traction control etc


I am putting a VR6 in a S4. You can't just re-tune the ecu. On top of that, I am tired of the ECU having a strangle hold on what you can and can't do.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

audiguy05 said:


> You know the ECU is $450 cheaper if you buy straight for VEMS.


true, but its all of the settings and whatnot already worked out that are worth it. plus he is keeping everything i want to keep in the car, as well as funtioning vvt like factory. and the wiring harness adaptor since my harness is already built, i can just pull out the few things i wont be using anymore instead of building another harness


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

it can be done.... the AEM's use GM style sensors..... the only issue is finding out if the AEM unit will support your trigger wheel..... i was told that the 12v trigger wheels will work back when i was thinking of putting a aem in my 12v all motor build.... i believe the 12v is a 60-2 trigger wheel....i talked to jeff attwood at the time...this is like 5-6 years ago so remembering the details is kinda sketchy

*AEM Basemap calibration templates are being made available in as many possible combinations as practical, simplifying the initial setup. Many more permutations are possible so talk to your local Universal EMS Installer and see what you can come up with.

Cylinders:
2 Cyl
4 Cyl
6 Cyl
8 Cyl
10 Cyl (really should use the Viper PnP)

Supported Cam/Crank Timing Pattern:
24 and 1 Most common, Honda, Toyota
60-2 Almost all Bosch, Electromotive
36-1 EEC-V Ford
36-2 Toyota
16 and 1 Early Honda
8 and 1 MSD Triggers for almost all domestic V8s
350Z Nissan 350Z (a minor cam modification is currently required - we're working to resolve this. -MP)
360+ Most Nissan
8t Dist EEC-IV Fords 

Load Mapping Type:
Speed Density
Speed Throttle (a.k.a. Alpha-N)
MAF (0-5volt style, not frequency type)

Ignition (5 outputs):
Coil on Plug (direct "dumb" coils only, no internal igniter types)
Wasted Spark (direct "dumb" coils only, no internal igniter types)
Distributor
CDIs

CALIBRATION TEMPLATES

The startup calibrations supplied by AEM should be used as templates in designing a customers own base map. Startup calibrations are available based on different combinations of the following:

Cam/Crank trigger pattern
Engine load determination (Speed-Density, MAF or Speed-Throttle)
Number of engine cylinders
Ignition configuration (coil on plug, wasted-spark, distributor)

Making the templates will be an ongoing task for the AEM electronics group. If a Certified Installer needs a specific calibration template that is not yet available, we will make every attempt to accommodate them.*

you want the universal kit ......because there is no plug and play for any VW motor...these are the details....if you post on the AEM forums you have to post specific questions and people will give you answers.... hopes this helps ...PM me if you need more help


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Instead of AEM, I would go for a Vi-PEC V48 or V88, or eventually a DTA S80. 
Look at http://www.vi-pec.com/index.html 

The AEM unit is unfortunately not known for its reliability.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

I looked at them too. Every time I called a distributor I couldn't get anyone to give me info on it. Imagine if you needed help with it. 

Reliability problems with AEM are from bad wiring and bad installation.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

that and people who try to tune themselves with minimal knowledge. Kevin asked me if i wanted to run vi-pec instead of vems to keep my DBW but said it really was not worth the huge price difference and it still had the standard throttle lag like the bosch ecu. guess alot of it depends on budget and what you need from it


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

spitfire481 said:


> that and people who try to tune themselves with minimal knowledge.


 But that is true for all aftermarket engine managements, still the AEM units fail more often. 


spitfire481 said:


> Kevin asked me if i wanted to run vi-pec instead of vems to keep my DBW but said it really was not worth the huge price difference and it still had the standard throttle lag like the bosch ecu. guess alot of it depends on budget and what you need from it


 You can’t blame Kevin for pushing he’s product above any other product, but you can’t compare a V88 with a VEMS, just look at the hardware used… 
In regard with the DBW, throttle lag is bull…. It’s all in the setup and mapping. 


spitfire481 said:


> as well as funtioning vvt like factory.


 The VEMS has no VVT function(as far as I know), if you have no feedback from the cam, then you can only work open loop, and that will not work reliable(it will work more like on/off, as oil temp/pressure, map and rpm do play a big role on the cam position), on a 24V. 

Not saying VEMS is not good, but like for almost anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

VEMS has the ability to do VVT. Not my cup of tea though. 

http://www.vems.us/v3ecu


----------



## Lonewolf1983 (Jun 6, 2010)

when I was looking at a stand alone I was leaning towards the Vipec V88. 
Does everything you'd ever need on a 24v, my only concern was how it would play with things like the dash, ESP, cruise control etc.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Lonewolf1983 said:


> when I was looking at a stand alone I was leaning towards the Vipec V88.
> Does everything you'd ever need on a 24v, my only concern was how it would play with things like the dash, ESP, cruise control etc.


 If you are leaving it in a MKIV then use the stock Bosch ME7, it is a superior ECU to most standalones to be honest.


----------



## Lonewolf1983 (Jun 6, 2010)

PhReE said:


> If you are leaving it in a MKIV then use the stock Bosch ME7, it is a superior ECU to most standalones to be honest.


 agreed. 
Would be really nice to be able to tune the ECU's in realtime over here, but have to take what you can get!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Lonewolf1983 said:


> agreed.
> Would be really nice to be able to tune the ECU's in realtime over here, but have to take what you can get!


 Keep an eye on maestero (or however it's spelled) it's basically a reflash that allows you to tune the stock ecu like standalone. Not currently available for our cars, but I know of a local BT 1.8T car running it and it should be avail for us eventually..


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

MaEstro 7 i think its called. 

isnt that what rictus has setup on the twin turbo thing hes building?


----------



## Lonewolf1983 (Jun 6, 2010)

last time I checked it was still in BETA testing for VR6 application, but he hasnt responded to my last few emails


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

> 

- This was a miscommunication. 
- Just to clarify - there is NO throttle lag at all with the ViPEC DBW I have done..... on a VR6.....24v.....in an S4.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

> 

- Just buy the GEMS systems straight from England............this is the manufacturer of the AEM ecu......... cut out AEM.....and save your precious money..........check back with us in 6-12 months if your car runs.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> >
> 
> - This was a miscommunication.
> - Just to clarify - there is NO throttle lag at all with the ViPEC DBW I have done..... on a VR6.....24v.....in an S4.


 Gotch, must have been miscommunication between me and tim. He was talking to you about it for me before we were talking directly. Do you think the added features/hardware of vi-pec v88 is worth twice the price of a vems pnp unit for a vr6? I know that I will be more than happy with vems but others might be interested in your professional opinion :thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

- Usually I am the one talking people out of spending more on the higher priced units - usually to my own fault. I will gladly explain the differences to anybody who contacts me. I won't push my boundries by posting that stuff here.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

i think people hear the word VVT timing and get scared.....all your doing is changing timing/lift/duration in some sort while the engine is running..... i mean even jeffness has said its really not that difficult to understand...and it really isnt 

http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/engine/tech_engine_packaging.htm 

read that.... it pretty much explains what VW's VVT is.... they basically did what ever other car maker does...just a little different 

http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/engine/vvt_2.htm#Cam-changing 
explains what other companies VVT is 

also lug does your units have the ability to controll the intake camshaft??? because personally have heard from a reputable VR6 tuner thats where all the power lies in these 24v NA motors.... cause if you take away the cam phasing you basically just a have a 2 camshaft hemispherical head vr6....still kool but not as kool as one with working cam phasing


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> >
> 
> - Just buy the GEMS systems straight from England............this is the manufacturer of the AEM ecu......... cut out AEM.....and save your precious money..........check back with us in 6-12 months if your car runs.


 I take it you talking about Justin's car? Is this Justin? Either way, you gotta a little bit of Hater in you huh? 

The AEM box is only $1100 and that is for series 2. Not really that much money, I spent almost three times that for my Twin Disk Setup.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The VVT on a 24v is just changing the lobe center, not duration or lift. Pretty simple. It's good for getting badass gas mileage.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

nefkntym said:


> I take it you talking about Justin's car? Is this Justin? Either way, you gotta a little bit of Hater in you huh?
> 
> The AEM box is only $1100 and that is for series 2. Not really that much money, I spent almost three times that for my Twin Disk Setup.


 
- I supplied the ecu and install on Justin's car. I'm Kevin, I've been working with VW's, and engine management for 11+ years. 

- If you could open your eyes and see the big picture, you would see the ridiculous amount of BS I have to deal with from lowballer "shops" and fake customers, who spitefully take jabs at my prices. 

- These posts may have a tinge of "hater" - but they contain 100% FACT as well. 

- The OP is asking about a system that is rarely used on VAG cars, instead of other, more commonly used systems that have dealers offering brand and application specific support full time. 

- I offer to help answer any questions, despite the OP displaying: 

1) at best - a complete lack of understanding of how business and sales/support works, or 

2) at worst - a spiteful jab at my business and livelihood - due to me calling the BS on his friend's lowballing tactics and poor support.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> - I supplied the ecu and install on Justin's car. I'm Kevin, I've been working with VW's, and engine management for 11+ years.
> 
> - If you could open your eyes and see the big picture, you would see the ridiculous amount of BS I have to deal with from lowballer "shops" and fake customers, who spitefully take jabs at my prices.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, I see your point. There could be a third option though. Maybe the OP didn't even know/care about you and VEMS/Lugtronic and was just interested in info on AEM, which was given above^^^^. To be honest, I have never heard of Vems or you before this thread. Just saying...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

It's possible as well. Also the Audi vs. VW factor. You guys have your own sources over there. 
If you did some light digging you would find out that I have had a hand in probably 50-75% of the quickest, fastest, and most powerful VW's on the east coast, and other locations in the USA and elsewhere. Including many of the "fastest XXX car or chassis set-ups. 
Not bragging, just giving you some information. 
I'm here to help.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

PhReE said:


> Keep an eye on maestero (or however it's spelled) it's basically a reflash that allows you to tune the stock ecu like standalone. Not currently available for our cars, but I know of a local BT 1.8T car running it and it should be avail for us eventually..


 That is pretty cool, sounds like DSMLink I had on a old Talon of mine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For the record, Kevin is pretty @#@#'n rad.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> It's possible as well. Also the Audi vs. VW factor. You guys have your own sources over there.
> If you did some light digging you would find out that I have had a hand in probably 50-75% of the quickest, fastest, and most powerful VW's on the east coast, and other locations in the USA and elsewhere. Including many of the "fastest XXX car or chassis set-ups.
> Not bragging, just giving you some information.
> I'm here to help.


 Good info to know. I am doing a VR swap as well, that is how I knew about Justin (from the Audizine thread) and why I am here. I am asking [email protected] info about their EFI in that thread as well(same screen name there too). I have to admit that Justin's EMS setup looks pretty nice. I would be interested in getting more info about ViPec.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> It's possible as well. Also the Audi vs. VW factor. You guys have your own sources over there.
> If you did some light digging you would find out that I have had a hand in probably 50-75% of the quickest, fastest, and most powerful VW's on the east coast, and other locations in the USA and elsewhere. Including many of the "fastest XXX car or chassis set-ups.
> Not bragging, just giving you some information.
> I'm here to help.


 I see you do Meastro as well. I was just checking them out and searching info on it. Do you know if there is a VR file on the horizon and if there is what would be the feasibility of a flash onto a S4 box with it if I re-did my engine harness for a VR6? 

I am posing this question because it seems a lot like DSMLink,in functionality, and I really liked the ability to have near stand alone on OE equipment. I like doing stuff different if you will.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

lug you didnt answer my question 

Can your units controll the cam phasing??? 

yes or no??? 

im not flaming here i just want to give the OP the best information possible..... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4051402 

need a vr6... isnt this your thread???? look at the guys saying they picked up some torque playing with the cam phasing... read the whole thread..... c2's chips take advantage of the phasing..... soo why take it away??? if your gonna take it away why not just chip the motor??? 

look how many guys are saying exactley what i just said.... killacoupe picked up HP and tq messing with the vvt aka cam phasing or whatever we want to call it.... 

( take away the VVT and its just another vr6 with a different head on it) 
* 
exhaust cam control has VERY little effect on power 
intake cam control has great effect on power 
* 

im not trying to stir up crap....just trying to get a discussion going here..... the jap guy's have been playing with vvt for over 10years now.... its just dissapointing that more guys out there wouldnt want to push the limits of a all-motor 24v vr6..... you can build a motor run race gas but that still doesnt matter unless it runs optimally..... and that means using technology to do it


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Yes. 

I posted this earlier....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes, that's my thread. I'm not running intake cam VVT at all right now for the same reason I don't run shift rod control, there's no need for what I use the car for. Looking at tuned VE with the cams in the four position combinations, the best combo for top end is off/off and I only advance the exhaust cam at idle for smoothness. This can change with different cams, etc, and with full control you might see some torque increases in parts of the powerband that I, personally, don't give two ****s about  

As far as what Chris A is doing.. there's a few ways to get to the same end result. 

I'll be doing more testing once I get my car back together.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

doesnt the cam phasing only control the intake valves??? how are you controlling the exhaust???? that doesnt make any sense..... you cant advance the exhaust cam because there's only 2 cams in the head..... and the intake cam is the phased cam.... so how are you controlling both?? 

and lug why cant you post differences???? AEM is not a vortex sponsor..... so its not like your advertising against a sponsor.... i'm sure the mods wont care because it would be pure information..... any mods willing to chime in on that??? i totally think lug should be able to discuss his unit in comparison..... it would be great information that would prolly lead to more people using standalones on there 24v's.... 



shift rod controll has always been a drivability thing...... VVT is wayyyy more then a emmissions thing..... its why hondas make more HP per liter then we ever will...because they utilize technology to benefit the mechnical aspect..... 

lets not get ugly lets keep it informational.... im from NJ.... i ran at englishtown..... i know who you guys are..... soo its not like you have anything to prove i know you did some good stuff with the 12v's.... i follow the guys who push the limits and you guys def. do that...... 

i guess thats why im wondering why you guys are downplaying cam phasing....when i know for a fact it makes power..... and there are companies out there tuning the cam phasing throughout the rpm band to benefit power.... 

and isnt the point of installing a standalone is to get every last HP out of the engine???? isnt that the whole point??? if you dont care why not just run a stock ecu and call it a day??? 

i never installed a standalone on my 12v because the HP per dollar value just wasnt there... but if i had a 24v i would without a doubt drop 1200 bucks to get maybe 5 hp anywhere in the rpm band.....**** i spent 2 grand building a head that prolly made 8hp to the wheels.... 

so thats all im saying please dont take offense you guys are cool...everything is cool....lets just open our brains up and discuss....i think by now the OP prolly isnt even following this thread because its gotten soo off base but oh well....i only chime in on topics that interest me and this is one.... but if lugs unit can controll phasing lets discuss it.....because i think thats where this guy is going with the AEM idea..... :beer:


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Corradokcid said:


> ....i think by now the OP prolly isnt even following this thread because its gotten soo off base but oh well....i only chime in on topics that interest me and this is one.... but if lugs unit can controll phasing lets discuss it.....because i think thats where this guy is going with the AEM idea..... :beer:


 No probs, just changed the name of the thread. Any info is good info!!! Ultimately I was concerned about EMS' fr the VR6. AEM was/is preferred, but definitely not written in stone tablets.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No, both intake and exhaust cams are variable. Intake cam has a 52deg advance sweep, exhaust cam has a 22deg sweep. 

Hondas (that make power) make a **** ton of power because they can alter their entire cam PROFILE when vtec engages. That's lift, duration, phasing, whatever is ground into the big cam lobe. That's WAY different then what this motor does. The K series combines the normal VTEC feature with a variable cam advance, which can make these gains over a wider powerband, but the change is small compared to the differences in the primary and secondary lobes. 

I haven't had my motor on the dyno yet so my work isn't totally accurate.. but.. tuning the car for a set afr with the cams in the four positions the VE is highest from 5k+ (where I care) with both cams non advanced. There is a slight increase in tuned VE below 5k with the intake cam fully advanced, but it's not a huge % and probably a similar % power. Having the exhaust cam on past about 4k kills VE quite a bit. This can all change if I didn't have stock cams, but that's where I'm at with it right now, without altering anything else. If someone made BIG cams for this motor it would become much more important. Running boost it's also super important as well, but for different reasons. 

I have logs of the GIAC advance angle in that thread, it's pretty easy to see what that one does at full throttle in my desired rpm range. Not a shock that I've found something similar. 

That all being said, I'm going to soldier on and do testing on MS3's cam angle control once it's programmed to see if there's areas between min and max advance that might be better places to be. Time will tell.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

so basically what your saying is...there's some power there....but you personally dont know how much yet....i understand completely what your saying you dont really see much of a gain in the lower rpms.... i wouldnt expect much of a gain there either.....??? am i correct in saying that??? :beer:

just trying to make this more simple then it seems so maybe more people wont be so scared to dabble around and maybe turn over some stones..


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

My vote is for ViPec V88.. Kevin did my install and tune, and the car runs like a factory car, and he does meticulous wiring. By the way Kevin, as soon as im feeling good, Chris gets my car together with the cams and springs and retainers, and we figure out why it's over boosting, i want to head back to the dyno to play with the VVT some more. :thumbup:


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^Will it do individual cylinder AF ratio?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The gain is more in the midrange, 2500-4500 is where the ve changes the most but its only a few % at that.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

6765VR6 said:


> My vote is for ViPec V88.. Kevin did my install and tune, and the car runs like a factory car, and he does meticulous wiring. By the way Kevin, as soon as im feeling good, Chris gets my car together with the cams and springs and retainers, and we figure out why it's over boosting, i want to head back to the dyno to play with the VVT some more. :thumbup:



- Hey Justin, it is great to hear from you. Glad you are getting better, keep in touch bro.

>

- Yes, the Vipec, Autronic, and the newer VEMS firmware all do individual cylinder correction.

- Cam angle mapping is complex on any engine and the power gained/lost over the rpm range will be affected by the intake design, exhaust, cylinder head, camshafts, etc. 
- It is something that is best tuned on each individual set-up.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

nefkntym said:


> I see you do Meastro as well. I was just checking them out and searching info on it. Do you know if there is a VR file on the horizon and if there is what would be the feasibility of a flash onto a S4 box with it if I re-did my engine harness for a VR6?
> 
> I am posing this question because it seems a lot like DSMLink,in functionality, and I really liked the ability to have near stand alone on OE equipment. I like doing stuff different if you will.


The VR file may be available by now. MaEstro7 would allow you to change the settings in the 24v VR6ECU, not make your S4 ECU function as a 24v VR6. If you could somehow run a 24v VR6 ECU in your S4 then you'd be in business.

For my 24v VR6 GTI, I'm doing a twin-turbo setup so I'll need two upstream O2 sensors... the 2.8L 24v ECU only has control over one. MaEstro7 won't let you add another sensor but I think I'll be using a 3.2L 24v ECU which will allow me control the extra O2 sensor.


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Rictus said:


> The VR file may be available by now. MaEstro7 would allow you to change the settings in the 24v VR6ECU, not make your S4 ECU function as a 24v VR6. If you could somehow run a 24v VR6 ECU in your S4 then you'd be in business.
> 
> For my 24v VR6 GTI, I'm doing a twin-turbo setup so I'll need two upstream O2 sensors... the 2.8L 24v ECU only has control over one. MaEstro7 won't let you add another sensor but I think I'll be using a 3.2L 24v ECU which will allow me control the extra O2 sensor.


Good info, but nah, I guess it was more of a fleeting thought anyway. The amount of time spent on trying to get it to work with that ecu would be better spent on a full standalone. Ill tell my brother about Maestro 7 though. He has a stage 3 s4 and he was a former DSMer as well. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

nefkntym said:


> Good info, but nah, I guess it was more of a fleeting thought anyway. The amount of time spent on trying to get it to work with that ecu would be better spent on a full standalone. Ill tell my brother about Maestro 7 though. He has a stage 3 s4 and he was a former DSMer as well. Thanks buddy.


There is an S4 program available as well as a 24v VR6 program. Run the 24v VR6 ECU in your car and PRESTO, you're in business.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I am pretty sure you CAN transplant a 24v ECU into an S4. The only thing that will be tricky is the cluster/tach. Well, that wont be the ONLY thing, lol, but it will probably be the hardest  Better be good with wiring diagrams!! One day I will probably attempt this, because I dont want to run standalone unless I run the _real _bosch motorsports stuff, which is $$$$$!, and I am pretty confident I could pull it off. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you can run all the aem ems on it.. but the honda box is the cheapest..contact lance or felix medina they are the best aem tuners i know of in the states.. and they have both tuned aem on boosted r32´s


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

audiguy05 said:


> No probs, just changed the name of the thread. Any info is good info!!! Ultimately I was concerned about EMS' fr the VR6. AEM was/is preferred, but definitely not written in stone tablets.


 Which ems did you end up choosing?


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

r.dixon said:


> Which ems did you end up choosing?


I haven't yet, still leaning towards the Aem. I have been looking at the 30-6051 honda box.


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

audiguy05 said:


> I haven't yet, still leaning towards the Aem. I have been looking at the 30-6051 honda box.


I'm thinking about the universal box 30-1900u


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

so did you get the aem, looking forward to see how you did this


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a AEM 30-6051 box, I am wiring it up now.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have fun with that...... The firmware sucks, the tuning software is confusing, and the tech support BLOWS.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, I am having fun with it. I rather like the interface and I have called tech support a few times before I even pulled it out of the box. I think they are very helpful.

I am sorry that you had a bad experience when you had AEM and had to deal with their tech support.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

All I can say is this. It took me nearly 100 hours to install and get running an AEM miata Plug and Play( on a MIATA!!!!).
By comparison I had my first Megasquirt install up and running ( much better than the miata ever did) in less than 8 hours.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Every system is different and has its own set of pains. I had a system running on my old DSM in an hour. That has no bearing your Miata and my A4. Megasquirt was never on the table in first place. It was always between AEM, maybe Autronic or pony up for Motec for me. I considered Vipec for a bit, but I could never get a hold of the local tuner/distributor here in Denver. Once I found the price, I was not worried about it. I have a bunch of friends that run AEM and are more than familiar with tuning it. I even have a startup file written by someone that daily drives and races VR6s with AEM engine management. The last reason why I went with AEM is because I like to do my own thing and purposely go against the grain.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hi my friend..i don´t know if you made the crank sensor yet.. if not you can buy one from the eu abf(2,0 16v) we just finished a vr6 with the aem 2series with that sensor on..it is plug n play 

remember to change the jumpers inside the box..jpc´s=0-5v and jpt1-2 should be changed to hall.


----------

